# Nice Place you got here!



## Bomb Dog (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't believe I've never stumbled across this place before, in all my 'net wanderings. At any rate, it's good to find such a gathering of people who are passionate about WWII aircraft.

I've been a WWII aircraft nut since I was a little kid (it didn't hurt that I grew up in Fairborn, Ohio, within walking distance of the Air Force Museum...which I practically _lived_ at).

My Grandfather was Army Air Corps, My father was Air Force, and when it was my turn I went into the USAF as a Strategic Air Command maintenance officer in B-52 Bomb Wings. Mostly as a munitions officer, in charge of both conventional and nuclear organizations, but also a bit of aircraft maintenance and other stuff thrown in there just for fun. 

So, outside of WWII birds, my first love has to be the good ol' B-52. 

I've done a couple paintings of WWII a/c, done digital aircraft "skins" for 3D models used by online flight simulators, and continue to buy books on the subject. Used to do plastic scale models, and got pretty good with them--weathering and detailing them "just so", but, it's been a long time since I've done one. 

Anyway, that's the introduction! See you all in the threads!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Bomb Dog, welcome to the coolest gathering of People on the net!

Hope you enjoy yourself here mate!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome Bomb Dog. Post some of your work. We'll be gentle... sorta.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings from England, Bomb Dog. Like to see your paintings, as I also (try) to earn part of a crust as an artist. When you've got a spare year or so, you can explain to me how a B52 ever gets off the ground!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the asylum.

A word of warning...............AVOID LUCKY.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site, B.D. Look around, you'll like the joint.

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Bomb Dog. I spent several years in Kettering and spent a lot of time at the Air Force Museum as well.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Sep 19, 2008)

Bomb Dog, Welcome! Enjoy your stay and come back often!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## fly boy (Sep 19, 2008)

bomb dog prepare with cool


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings mate, welcome to the family!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Hell.  Anyway enjoy. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome Bomb Dog!! We've got some strict leash laws here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

Be careful Bomb Dog you have been warned by the man with the biggest net!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2008)

Airframes said:


> When you've got a spare year or so, you can explain to me how a B52 ever gets off the ground!!



Mostly by luck.  My Dad was stationed on Guam in the early 80's, we got to watch a LOT of '52's flying their patterns, taking off, landing, doing touch-n-go's. What's really interesting is to be ahead/behind the plane when it takes off...the wing-tips bend upwards, looking like they're about to pop off....then the body almost bounces back up between the wingtips when it leaves the ground. Really weird-lookin. But effective!




Oh, and welcome, Bombdog! Don't be a one-post wonder! Show off your art, your modeling (old or new, either one!), regale us with your tales of wonder and awe....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks, Rabid. Saw a '52 once or twice in the U.K., and you're right, watching those wings flapping....!
It wasn't until I stood in the main-gear well of the one preserved at Duxford, U.K., that I realised just how big they really are! The engineering in that area of the aircraft alone is amazing! It's like the Forth Bridge! Oh, sorry, that's a suspension bridge over the Firth of Forth, in Scotland. It's used as a term for something big, or a never ending job, in the U.K. Example "It's like painting the Forth bridge."


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the asylum.
> 
> A word of warning...............AVOID LUCKY.



 I'll second THAT!  Welcome and make yourself at home, if you would..remember to put the seat back down. Thanky!


----------

